# List of Sites With Poor Customer Satisfaction



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 28, 2015)

*List of Sites With Poor Customer Satisfaction​*In this thread, you can post a site you or a friend ordered from and got scammed, played, or had terrible shipping time/quality. I'll keep this thread as up to date as possible!

List of Sites:


Spoiler



http://ncardcanada.com - Machine generated emails & scam
http://3ds-passion.com - Shady emails & scam
http://gozenbaby.com - Fake credit card charges & scam
https://www.ndsgamer.com - Does not ship outside of the USA, no warning to tell you that
http://new3dscard.co.uk - Inaccurate shipping location (ships from China, not UK) & scam
http://teensy.co.uk - Fraud
http://bestr4i3ds.com - Scam
http://3dscardshop.com - Prices do not reflect the actual charges



This list will be updated as much as possible.


----------



## sampson (Mar 3, 2015)

You can add 3dscardshop.com to that list. The prices do not reflect the actual charges as they charge Yuan instead of USD which ends up being more plus most card processors also charge a currency change fee. Not only that they never send you tracking info if you pay for the more expensive shipping method, never respond to emails and I never saw my item I purchased over 2 months ago. At least chargebacks exist.


----------



## Costello (Mar 3, 2015)

to be honest that list seems to come out of nowhere, how about you add sources to back up your statements?
we wouldn't want people to think you are doing this as a personal vendetta against competitors or something


----------



## sampson (Mar 3, 2015)

Well mine is valid as I'm currently dealing with it 

If you want I could show you a pic of the chargeback letter I received today but just like most seedy sites the processing shows up as a different website - www.artysale.com.


----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 3, 2015)

Hate to break it to you, but a lot of sites ship out of China and that can't really be considered a "scam" in the traditional sense. ;P Usually sites that say they ship from the States can be distinguished as really shipping from China by looking at website cues.


----------



## sampson (Mar 3, 2015)

Honestly I'd call this pretty scammy:






I never use this specific CC and the only charges on the statement were for the card and TurboTax for my return. The date also matches the charge as well. It's listed as "SHOE STORES" on merchant category 

I was well aware this was a Chinese site and located there when purchasing but yeah, multiple emails with 0 response and no tracking. They also had a really shady method of doing Paypal as well which should've been a red flag to just stop my order:


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 3, 2015)

sampson said:


> You can add 3dscardshop.com to that list. The prices do not reflect the actual charges as they charge Yuan instead of USD which ends up being more plus most card processors also charge a currency change fee. Not only that they never send you tracking info if you pay for the more expensive shipping method, never respond to emails and I never saw my item I purchased over 2 months ago. At least chargebacks exist.


 
Exchange fees are applied by your bank or card service provider, not the vendor.  You will ALWAYS have exchange fees applied to any transaction when dealing with international shops.


----------



## sampson (Mar 3, 2015)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> Exchange fees are applied by your bank or card service provider, not the vendor. You will ALWAYS have exchange fees applied to any transaction when dealing with international shops.


 

Right, but the invoice is in USD not Yuan. I do plenty of importing from Japan and am well aware of this however the fees only happen when currency changes from one nation to the other. Not only that the charge is MORE than the invoice before the currency exchange fee.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 3, 2015)

If your paying through paypal on an international order then paypal will charge you the exchange fees. Which seems to be the case. And the bank/card service will likely apply thier own exchange fees as well.

paypal charges a 2.9% transaction fee plus a 1% cross-border fee and/or 2.5% currency conversion.
That is what your seeing on your transaction on that statement.

https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/merchant-fees

Basically what your seeing is the vendor is passing the fees onto you.

One more reason NOT to use paypal.


----------



## sampson (Mar 3, 2015)

PayPal will waive most all those fees if you do a direct bank transfer to them and only the merchant pays a fee. Regardless I would never have done it for this specific purchase because purchasing "SEO BackLinks" is a service and null/voids their buy protection service.


----------

